#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Απαιτείται ΚΕΝΑΚ σε αναθεώρηση οικ. άδειας;

## PERIKLIS1

Καλησπέρα.
Σε μία διώροφη οικοδομή για την οποία εκδώθηκε άδεια το 2007 θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης να κάνει αναθεώρηση του ορόφου και από 3 διαμερίσματα που υπάρχουν (75 τ.μ., 75, τ.μ και 55 τ.μ. αντίστοιχα) να γίνουν 6 τα οποία θα είναι ΟΛΑ λιγότερο από 50 τ.μ.
Στο ισόγειο υπάρχουν δύο διαμερίσματα και δύο καταστήματα τα οποία θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν.

Απαιτείται ΚΕΝΑΚ για την αναθεώρηση που σκοπεύω να κάνω? Αν όχι τότε απαιτείται μελέτη θερμομόνωσης (σύμφωνα με τις νέες ΤΟΤΕΕ)? Αν απαιτείται μελέτη θερμομόνωσης (σύμφωνα με τις νέες ΤΟΤΕΕ) τότε θα πρέπει η μόνωση που θα μπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από 6 εκ. που ορίζει ο ΚΕΝΑΚ ή μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τη μόνωση που χρησιμοποιούσαμε και παλιότερα (φενιζόλ 5 εκ)?

----------


## Kostas2002

Αν δεν είναι ριζική ανακαίνιση δεν θέλει ΜΕΑ, δες την εγκύκλιο ΥΠΕΚΑ 1603/2010.
Θερμομόνωση γιατί να θέλει; Αλλάζει το κέλυφος;

----------


## Xάρης

Πού ορίζει ο ΚΕΝΑΚ ότι η μόνωση πρέπει να είναι κατ' ελάχιστο 6cm;
Θα μπορούσες να μην έχεις και καθόλου ειδική θερμομονωτική στρώση και να έχεις έναν πολύ παχύ τοίχο.

----------

